# Shift box lubing??



## GrahamK2 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey just wondering if anyone has any ideas as to how to make a shift box (i think thats what it is) smoother. basically when i shift its really stiff and I'm thinking that there has to be a way to lube it to "unstiffen" it


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Shift box lubing?? (GrahamK2)*

unstuffin das s.hit box? ya, das goot


_Modified by saaber2 at 4:10 PM 8-5-2009_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

change to a synthetic gear lube. It will make noticeable difference in the winter time. I have used Redline MT-90 in my old Camry. Amsoil MTG on my old 02 Golf


----------



## GrahamK2 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (GT17V)*

ok cool any sites that show me how to replace it? i have a haynes manual but can't find where to do that...


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

is it covered in the MKIII forum FAQ?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (GrahamK2)*

open drain hole, drain till empty. close drain hole. open fill hope, fill till some spills out of fill hole. close fill hole.
DONE.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Shift box lubing?? (GrahamK2)*

You might need a 12 point star bit to undo plugs.
A hand pump is useful if you gotta fill from underneath the car. 
*Undo the fill hole first.. in case you can't get it open- you won't be left








The OEM fluid is the best.


----------



## cabriosnap (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Shift box lubing?? (GrahamK2)*

i highly suggest gm synchromesh
its kinda spendy, but it is da shizznit
mk3 gearbox's take 2 quarts


----------

